# BlackHHR Install



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

This project started April 20 2013 with the purchase of a 2006 HHR LT2 . The project has been underway at home on my time off from work . I needed access to a few items at work to fab up the amp rack and sub cabinet .
This HHR is my wife`s daily driver and her personal car .
(1) Head Unit PRS-80 Pioneer 
(1) Phoenix Xenon 100.2 
(1) Phoenix Xenon 200.4
(2) HAT L1V2 Tweeters 
(2) Hat L6 Mid Bass/Mid Range 
(1) IDMAX 12V3 D2 Sub Current sub
(1) HAT Clairus 12 D2 Installing soon 
(1) Stinger SPP 925 Battery
(2) Stinger Expert 36 square feet of dampening materials 
All interconnects , distro and wiring come from stinger . Harness , steering wheel remote interface and RAP interface are PAC .
*Below is the first image , auto cad 3 drawing of sub cabinet .*


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The amp rack is constructed from 6061 aluminum . The materials where cut with a dewalt 718 "12 " inch slide saw with a bi metal blade . The finish is brushed aluminum to match the finish of the amps .
Below is the mock up on a steel deck before welding . The series will include welds sanded smooth ..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice metal work!!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The amps and rack was test fit into the HHR right behind the rear fold down seats . The amp rack is secured to the car`s body via the factory cargo d-ring locations . I removed the rings and tapped the locations for 3/8 - 16 x 3 1/2 stainless steel hex head bolts . The amps are secured to the amp rack with 8-32 x 1.5 cap head bolts and matching nyloc nuts . The plastic panels had been removed and replaced with 3/4" birch plywood . The spare tire was also retained in the project . We will get to that in a little while ...


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Those Xenon amps are so huge :lol: I had that 1200w one for a while.

Nice metal work!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Next little project was to fab up the sub cabinet and trim/ trunk deck . It had to be removable to be able to access the spare tire . But also fit into the factory location . This dictated a reverse mount on the sub in a small sealed cabinet . 1.13 cuft is the final volume. The fasteners for securing the sub is a threaded 1/4-20 x 2" stainless steel rail bolt with acorn 1/4-20 nuts stainless steel ..


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The cargo mat has been cut and reinstalled over the trunk deck/sub cabinet ...
Starting to look like something now .... 
Next steep for me was to dismantle the interior , sound dampen and route interconnects and speaker wire to the front ...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Nice metal work!!


Thank you .... working at a metal fab shop allowed my access to the right tools . With the tools , it would have been impossible .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Keep in mind 6-8 weeks have passed and the next phase is about to get under way . Time dismantle the interior and install these goodies ..
A little help is always good to have ...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We ran the aftermarket wire with the factory wire locations. Two sets of rca`s and four speakers wires ... Battery is in the trunk in this car .. .
Factory power wire is the bright red 4 gauge running in the center ...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The back of this car sounded like an empty beer . Zero insulation or dampening materials in the hatch area . This is what I found back here ... 
Besides that factory sub and amp , thin sheet metal ..


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Added the dampening materials to the rear hatch area . Entire box was used in the back .... 36 sq feet


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

At this point I am about 3 months into working on this project on my spare time . 
This phase is to get the battery changed out , amps wired and a finished install in the hatch area .

Battery Install ..... I had to fab up a couple of post extenders on a lathe so the terminals would fit the battery . These Stinger terminals are not compatible with this Stinger battery with out a metal fab shop .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Next was to get the amp rack completed with a piece of .250 flat stock aluminum for the power distribution . I found a piece in the recycle bin that was 8" wide by 24" long . I ripped it down to 7" on a jet table saw ( bi metal blade )and used the entire length for the display . Brushed the piece to match the finish of the amps and amp display rack .
This area is behind the rear fold down seats . When the seats are up , it is not seen ....


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Now that the back has been set . The next phase will be to build A-Pillars for the tweeters and begin looking at the door panels . 
First the gear ..


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The A-Pillars built follows a listed below . These are not the first build on these two items . Speaker placement and adhesive failure resulted in two rebuilds .
It is said , third time is the charm . My wife picked out the color and said she wanted them painted . So back to the drawing board and rebuilding .

*Make rings *


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Setting up the rings to be some where between on axis and not more then 90 degrees away from you . And both firing at the same point .... 
Really ??? That was what I was told to do , and that is what I did ..


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Looking good. I almost bought a hhr ss

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Getting the doors prepared for the L6 HAT ..
Sound Dampening and mounting baffles .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

L6`s installed on the baffle boards with a serious amount of stinger dampening material between the driver and birch trim rings ....
I do have a door panel design I am designing . The previous design moved the mid in by 4 inches on each side , it narrowed the stage a total of 8 inches . Over sight on my part and I moved the drivers back into the door cavity .
But anyway this is where I am back too ..


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The last piece of the puzzle will be installed here locally by an authorized dealer . I have been warned about the pico fuse issue with the PRS-80 . I have decided to have this system tuned and the head unit installed at the same time . This will happen on Thursday the 13th .
The door build will follow in the month of October .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

This is what did not work out for me .. Great idea , but the mids moved in too far ....


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> The last piece of the puzzle will be installed here locally by an authorized dealer . I have been warned about the pico fuse issue with the PRS-80 . I have decided to have this system tuned and the head unit installed at the same time . This will happen on Thursday the 13th .
> The door build will follow in the month of October .


 
Greg - There is no Pico fuse in the 80prs. Not sure who told you that but they are misinformed. The 800/880's had them but Pioneer did not use it for the 80prs.

The 13th is only a few days away. You must be getting excited.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

07azhhr said:


> Greg - There is no Pico fuse in the 80prs. Not sure who told you that but they are misinformed. The 800/880's had them but Pioneer did not use it for the 80prs.
> 
> The 13th is only a few days away. You must be getting excited.


Good deal on the fuse , I read it somewhere ...... online , in a forum . The dealer did not mention anything about it ... I was misinformed .
Yes very excited , April was a long time ago and the 13th is right around the corner !!!!
Thanks Robert


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Great work!!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> Good deal on the fuse , I read it somewhere ...... online , in a forum . The dealer did not mention anything about it ... I was misinformed .
> Yes very excited , April was a long time ago and the 13th is right around the corner !!!!
> Thanks Robert


I should say the word around here is that it does not have it. I do not work for Pioneer nor work on HU's so I can only go by those around here . 

I do think that because of the previous gen PRS units having it, that people just assume that this one does too and blame it if they have noise.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 20, 2013)

This thing isn't done yet? What's the hold up?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Eric B said:


> This thing isn't done yet? What's the hold up?


I was waiting on you to finish first .... LOL 
Been really busy with work , you know the drill . 
Greg


----------



## Eric B (Mar 20, 2013)

BlackHHR said:


> I was waiting on you to finish first .... LOL
> Been really busy with work , you know the drill .
> Greg


I'm never finished haha


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

knever3 said:


> Great work!!


Thanks ... Almost time to take a listen .....


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome work! The fab, the well thought out & chosen equipment, the execution of it all.
Your wife should consider her self lucky!!  I specially like the attention paid to the Hybrid L1 tweeter install too.

I'm from Australia, have no idea what a HHR is, can we have a pic of the car?


----------



## Doc69 (Sep 6, 2013)

Love your install...but have a question about your sub. Why do you have it firing down into the box? I've seen this on youtube but never knew the purpose. Does it give a different type of sound or hit harder? Just curious...it looks cool as hell that way for sure


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Doc69 said:


> Love your install...but have a question about your sub. Why do you have it firing down into the box? I've seen this on youtube but never knew the purpose. Does it give a different type of sound or hit harder? Just curious...it looks cool as hell that way for sure


I did not have the depth to mount magnet down . The spare tire is below the sub cabinet . So I flipped it shiny side up .....
Greg


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

sydmonster said:


> Awesome work! The fab, the well thought out & chosen equipment, the execution of it all.
> Your wife should consider her self lucky!!  I specially like the attention paid to the Hybrid L1 tweeter install too.
> 
> I'm from Australia, have no idea what a HHR is, can we have a pic of the car?


Thanks ... I will post some pics on Thursday after the head unit install .... 
I really do not have a pic of the car , other then when we rescued it from a car lot . It does it zero justice .... 
Stay tuned until Thursday ...


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

love that amp rack....nice work thus far.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

mrmill said:


> love that amp rack....nice work thus far.


Thanks , we cannot wait to hear how it sounds Thursday afternoon .


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

sub'd


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Had to postpone the head unit install and system tune for one week . It will be next Thursday before I will be able to update the post ..
Unless I find some time and start the big 3 upgrade this weekend .
Greg


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Wouldn't you rather see if you even need to do the big 3 before you do it? The HU install and tune will not affect the process of doing the big 3 nor will they be affected by doing the big 3? I ask this because at the power levels you will be running I would not expect any dimming of the electrical charge or lights. Especially with that battery you put in there. But even if you are dead set on doing it since the two will not affect the installing of one another I do not see why you postponed the HU install and tune.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

07azhhr said:


> Wouldn't you rather see if you even need to do the big 3 before you do it? The HU install and tune will not affect the process of doing the big 3 nor will they be affected by doing the big 3? I ask this because at the power levels you will be running I would not expect any dimming of the electrical charge or lights. Especially with that battery you put in there. But even if you are dead set on doing it since the two will not affect the installing of one another I do not see why you postponed the HU install and tune.


Upgrading the wire is something I have on the list . Bought the wire , hardware and wire management 7 weeks ago , time to use it . Instead of sitting idle while I had to reschedule the install , I chose to do the upgrade . 
I am paying for tuning experience .... That required money . A check did not arrive on planned drop off date (yesterday). In turn I had to back out of the date . I will pass by Hybrid tomorrow and pay the Salon for next weeks` install date . 
Greg


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Ahhhh that makes sense. Been there before myself. Infact my install started slow due to my other halfs loss of job and then again when her clutch went out.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Picked this up at Hybrid Audio Salon today . 
The new Clarus 12D2 sub from Hybrid is replacing the installed IDMAX12....


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Wait. The first pic the basket looks different than the rest. What sub is that?

Nm I forgot you had an ID sub to begin lol. 

Cant wait to hear what you think about that clarus sub!


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Schizm said:


> Wait. The first pic the basket looks different than the rest. What sub is that?
> 
> Nm I forgot you had an ID sub to begin lol.
> 
> ...


I used a rattle can of black paint and covered up the chrome .


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

The black basket looks alot better but you need to put the rubber boot and top cover back on the magnet.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: I'm liking this install and excellent metal work!


----------



## AirDontCare8thgenAccord82 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice install, I love the metal work


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

DAT said:


> :thumbsup: I'm liking this install and excellent metal work!


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/sales-feedback-forum/149184-problems-dat.html


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

07azhhr said:


> The black basket looks alot better but you need to put the rubber boot and top cover back on the magnet.


 
This is the way these subs are delivered .


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

BlackHHR said:


> Nice read...


Sorry to crash your thread but he can't just come back and start posting and not take care of his mess.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

legend94 said:


> Sorry to crash your thread but he can't just come back and start posting and not take care of his mess.


It`s fine ... 
Now shall we get my head unit installed and the system lite up for the first time .
Seriously, she has been riding around with the factory sub and rear door speakers for a month now .....
Greg


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

legend94 said:


> Sorry to crash your thread but he can't just come back and start posting and not take care of his mess.


There are better ways to handle it than ****ing up threads that have nothing to do with those issues.


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

very well done , liking this install


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

subbed, i want to hear your impressions of the clarus sub. looking at purchasing a HAT sub soon, probably the imagine series though


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> This is the way these subs are delivered .


I was joking around in response to your post below 



BlackHHR said:


> I used a rattle can of black paint and covered up the chrome .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

07azhhr said:


> I was joking around in response to your post below


:lol:
Well , then I guess I need to go out and find a rubber magnet boot for it ... 
Greg


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Got the HHR over to Hybrid Salon for the head unit install and system set up .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

It has been 5 months working on this project . Today we listened to it . 
Very nice .... 
Big thanks to Hybrid Salon . The customer service is on point .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Except for the door panel build , we said this phase is complete . Simple yet effective , it rocks . We just got back from a short road trip for a listen . Took a few pics when we stopped at a friends .. Had to give a demo ...Music of choice was " Seether " (Live) One cold night , Dire Straights and NIN . 
We will do just fine in IASCA SQ .

*First pic is how we found the HHR . An auction broker lot in Canton GA .*










Right after we got the HHR . Interior detail at home ... 










*Painted calipers and rear brake assembly ..*









*Pics from tonight on the road trip ..*


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Some of the mistakes I made along the way . Speaker placement is key .

I built the A-pillars 3 times . Great ideas , just did not do well . The last set I fabricated , the tweeter alignment was a result of reading papers Scott B wrote .


*First try ... *



















*Round Two , Had help messing this one up . *










*Repaired *










*Final product Garvin told me to put the tweeter down here and pointing somewhere here .*


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

nice


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

I have some L3v1 that would go great with this system .. Great work .. I love hybrid audio but you cant beat that IDMAX man..


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Kevin K said:


> nice


Thanks


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

How's that new hat sub sound?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

My most recent blunder happened when I saw a very clean door card build in a HHR....
This is what I was shooting for . Including making an aluminum grill and mounting ring . 
Looks very clean Problem is this . By the time you complete the rings to get the final projection , you have moved the mids in by 3.75 inches on each side . I narrowed the stage by 7.5 inches , horrible mistake . 

*Looks very clean*










*My build *


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Schizm said:


> How's that new hat sub sound?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


 Scott B tuned the system , so lets start with that .

This is what really stood out about the sub to mid base transition . Sub was very present and blended nicely into the front of the car . The tuning of the system , speaker placement and speaker cabinet is working very well in my HHR. I'm quite pleased with all of the Hybrid speakers . For my goal of having a system that was designed towards SQ , this sub is very musical and will produce spl levels that are loud enough for us ....

Greg


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The best part of this install was the time I had with my install helpers . 
Josh and Eli


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats on getting it up and running and sounding great.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

mrstangerbanger said:


> I have some L3v1 that would go great with this system .. Great work .. I love hybrid audio but you cant beat that IDMAX man..


You would be very correct on the IDMAX . But I made my own decision to switch to all Hybrid speakers . There was no pressure from Scott to change subs . We had the option , chose to give clarus a try . 
No regrets what so ever ..
Now onto your L3V1 . You are right , they would go great in this system . But as you know the L3SE would do much better in place of the tweeter . My plans will be to purchase the SE version . While we where discussing the head unit install , I was introduced to the L3SE . Very nice speaker ..
Greg


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> But as you know the L3SE would do much better in place of the tweeter . My plans will be to purchase the SE version . While we where discussing the head unit install , I was introduced to the L3SE . Very nice speaker ..
> Greg


Will your plans also include changing your HU or adding an external DSP? The 80prs can only go down to 1.25k on the HI channel XO and the L3se can play down to the 200's without issue. Technically 160hz lol. If you are willing to use your amp XO for the HP on the L6's you could run the HU in standard mode and you would have up to 250hz for the L3se HP and L6 LP. But you do have more limited slope options for all speakers in this configuration. All eq, TA, level and phase options remain the same.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

07azhhr said:


> Will your plans also include changing your HU or adding an external DSP? The 80prs can only go down to 1.25k on the HI channel XO and the L3se can play down to the 200's without issue. Technically 160hz lol. If you are willing to use your amp XO for the HP on the L6's you could run the HU in standard mode and you would have up to 250hz for the L3se HP and L6 LP. But you do have more limited slope options for all speakers in this configuration. All eq, TA, level and phase options remain the same.


You would be correct in the above post ... The P99 is at the top of my list . The alpine external processor H-800 and C-800 is also an option , but that would consist of using an alpine head unit . The pair would look nice in the dash .


----------



## Eric B (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice to see you got it all up and running!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Great work there!! Can't go wrong with quality brands like HAT, Pioneer and Alpine either.
Cool to see you also involving family!! Start them young and proper too.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

sydmonster said:


> Great work there!! Can't go wrong with quality brands like HAT, Pioneer and Alpine either.
> Cool to see you also involving family!! Start them young and proper too.


They where very interested in what the old man was doing . It was good to have them involved . 
Greg


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


>


This. It's the little details. Such a simple thing to do, but I LOVE it!!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Mc Master Car has everything as for as fasteners . I will need to do something black for the new clarus sub ... 
Thanks


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

He loves working on his moms car . Almost 12 years old now . 
New home for HAT L3SE ...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

A couple more .....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Not seeing the photos for some odd reason.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Yep , I will have to upload them to photo bucket ... 
I will get them uploaded in a little bit ...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Try this again ....
The little guy is 11 years old ... Loves working on his moms car ..







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

A little bondo work and some sanding ... Almost there 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Not on axis nor off axis , somewhere in between . Very pleased with the results . The little guy is also happy .
The tweeters in the A-Pillars will be removed when my new OEM a-pillar trim pieces arrive . That will be this week .







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

going tweeterless?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

quietfly said:


> going tweeterless?


Yes that is the game plan .. 
My little guy is happy with the results . Right now if he is happy and occupied , then I am happy . 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

You're a good dad, that's for sure. He did a good job on those pods, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Vega-LE said:


> You're a good dad, that's for sure. He did a good job on those pods, thanks for sharing.


Thanks Vega , he got to do a little of the bondo work .... We had fun with it over the weekend . My helix dsp unit is in , I told Scott I would be there Friday to pick it up . That will be our next little project . We also need to get the bottom of the doors finished before too much longer . 
We may have time before we have to go to Boston for his heart surgery . Just don't know yet ...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

quietfly said:


> very nice!


thanks . We are have fun with this project .


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice fab work.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

He's a future car & car audio guy for sure! already got skills... good work.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Syd and Chaos. He is learning ....


----------

